# Diy Artificial Rock Wall Ideas?



## Aztec (Apr 3, 2017)

Hi everyone
I want to pimp my babies Crib!
Aztec is a rather buff 3mtr 8.5kg male Jungle. His enclosure is 2mtrs high by 1m wide, 500cms deep so would love to make him a cool climbing/perching rock wall with two or three ledges such as in this pic.
Any ideas or tips guys?


----------



## Smittiferous (Apr 3, 2017)

@Aztec Platform made from timber and a couple of solid shelving brackets? I've done this with my black-headed monitors and juvenile lace monitor, as a basking shelf. Works great. 
Few shots of design mk 1:






Since replaced it with ledges carved out of whole bluestone pavers instead of chunks but you get the idea.


----------



## Aztec (Apr 3, 2017)

Smittiferous said:


> @Aztec Platform made from timber and a couple of solid shelving brackets? I've done this with my black-headed monitors and juvenile lace monitor, as a basking shelf. Works great.
> Few shots of design mk 1:
> View attachment 320307
> 
> ...



Fantastic!! Your guys must love their space so much! 
Stone would hold the heat, trying to think of a thin slab that I can drop and glue into a section of poly then glue that onto wooden frame that's screwed onto brackets? Obviously not by strong suit but.. single gal kinda thang going on here. 
Terracotta tiles? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smittiferous (Apr 4, 2017)

@Aztec i use bluestone pavers from Bunnings, they also sell sand stone ones. Easy to fracture, just drop 'em or give a wallop with a hammer. Arrange and glue (with liquid nails) the fragments on top of a piece of timber and screw your shelf bracket to that bit of timber once it's set.

But given it's for a python and not a heat-soaking monitor, I think you could do really well to do the polystyrene fake rock thing, screwing the shelf brackets to a large bit of plywood or something that's been cut up into a crazy shape, and then build up off that for your rock ledge with foam and grout.


----------



## Aztec (Apr 4, 2017)

Ok, I'll give that a shot! Thanks Smitti ;-))


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Apr 4, 2017)

For polystyrene ideas, this is a good site for inspiration.
http://www.lizard-landscapes.com/


----------



## Aztec (Apr 4, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> For polystyrene ideas, this is a good site for inspiration.
> http://www.lizard-landscapes.com/


The cooooolest videos... soooo inspired!!!! Thankyou pinefamily!


----------



## Aztec (Apr 5, 2017)

Aztec said:


> The cooooolest videos... soooo inspired!!!! Thankyou pinefamily!



I came across this.... what s dream! 
Not this time around but one day ;-)
 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aztec (Apr 6, 2017)

Aztec said:


> Fantastic!! Your guys must love their space so much!
> Stone would hold the heat, trying to think of a thin slab that I can drop and glue into a section of poly then glue that onto wooden frame that's screwed onto brackets? Obviously not by strong suit but.. single gal kinda thang going on here.
> Terracotta tiles?
> 
> ...



I'm getting into it, I stripped out the floor, door and interior just leaving 'the carcass then got 15 ml ply cut to size after cleaning and sterilising as best I could then painted and sealed it. Did as you said a nice deep eggplant colour (eggplant outer)  
I have to find a way to fix the huge branch I got though its too short to reach up near the heat lamp. 
I'll have to keep working over time to refine it all I will make his wall with ledges and perches using brackets and slats, just worried about the hinges on the door should I fix it to that. The entire back of the enclosure is the door. Any thoughts? 
I'll but will have to build and complete elsewhere then bring it in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aztec (Apr 11, 2017)

Smittiferous said:


> @Aztec Platform made from timber and a couple of solid shelving brackets? I've done this with my black-headed monitors and juvenile lace monitor, as a basking shelf. Works great.
> Few shots of design mk 1:
> View attachment 320307
> 
> ...



Smitti,
His hide is at 25C I have put a 150watt ceramic under a dome he can perch 30 cms under on a branch 
Is 25C too cold bellow in his hide? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aztec (Apr 11, 2017)

What would be ideal? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Apr 11, 2017)

Under the heat it needs to be 32 degrees, at the bottom (the cool end) 26 isn't bad, but a couple of degrees cooler would be ideal.


----------



## Aztec (Apr 11, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> Under the heat it needs to be 32 degrees, at the bottom (the cool end) 26 isn't bad, but a couple of degrees cooler would be ideal.



Thankyou
Then I won't bother about a heat mat as well in that case ;-) he just felt so cold. 
When he didn't have his enclosure he used to sleep with me on his electric blanket on 1. So I guess it's time for lifestyle changes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Apr 12, 2017)

The only time most people use 24/7 heat is with hatchies, usually up until 12 months old. Even then there is a warm and cool end.


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 12, 2017)

Aztec said:


> Thankyou
> Then I won't bother about a heat mat as well in that case ;-) he just felt so cold.
> When he didn't have his enclosure he used to sleep with me on his electric blanket on 1. So I guess it's time for lifestyle changes.
> 
> ...


He slept with you?


----------



## Aztec (Apr 12, 2017)

Stompsy said:


> He slept with you?



Yes whenever he felt like it, ever since he was a baby. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 12, 2017)

Right...... So did you just have him free roaming the house or something?


----------



## Aztec (Apr 12, 2017)

Stompsy said:


> Right...... So did you just have him free roaming the house or something?[/QUOTE
> 
> Not really, I slept in his enclosure, we're downsizing
> 
> ...


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 12, 2017)

Ummmm.... clearly you're now taking the p*&$.


----------



## haydn (Jan 14, 2018)

Smittiferous said:


> @Aztec Platform made from timber and a couple of solid shelving brackets? I've done this with my black-headed monitors and juvenile lace monitor, as a basking shelf. Works great.
> Few shots of design mk 1:
> View attachment 320307
> 
> ...



Wow nice set up, what materials you use to make that and whats the dimensions?


----------



## Smittiferous (Jan 15, 2018)

haydn said:


> Wow nice set up, what materials you use to make that and whats the dimensions?


Shelving brackets, plywood (15mm if I recall), broken bluestone pavers and liquid nails to hold the pavers to the plywood. The catwalk style ones were about 300mm long and 100mm wide (ish).


----------



## haydn (Jan 15, 2018)

whats the dimensions of the enclosure?


----------



## Smittiferous (Jan 15, 2018)

haydn said:


> whats the dimensions of the enclosure?


I think it is 900W x 450D x 1000H


----------



## bluedragon (Feb 3, 2018)

im going to start making a rock wall for my snakes new Cabinet build


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Feb 3, 2018)

bluedragon said:


> im going to start making a rock wall for my snakes new Cabinet build


Be sure to take progress pics.


----------



## bluedragon (Feb 3, 2018)

ive already made a thread on the progress pics of the cabinet


----------

